# Blow drying coat straight ???



## Kela (Aug 12, 2008)

I don't have that problem...have you tried re-wetting it and doing it again?


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Well its pretty wet when I start . I bath him then we go straight to the grooming table. Are you meaning after I blow him out actually going back and doing it again. If thats what you mean...nope I haven't done that. 

Its been a 1 1/2 days since I groomed him and his coat is back in pretty tight curls. (his chest / back area)


----------



## Kela (Aug 12, 2008)

How long is the hair on the chest? To me it sounds like maybe that part air dryed while you were working on another area? I know sometimes my poodles back feet will get dry before I get to them and they'll be curly when I'm done so I have to go back and wet them a little and dry again.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Actually I started on the chest and back area first. I usually do the leg and head last. I dont have any issue's with the legs or head just the back and chest. Maybe there is a product I can get to help that straighten.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

how do you blow dry it straight - do you use a brush or what? thanks


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Are you talking about a short pet coat, or a long show coat?


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Yes..I use a brush. lol I do each section seperatly....pulling the hair up with the brush while I have the dryer on it. 

His coat is not short, about 2 1/2- 3 inches. He is in a continental cut. Im about ready to take my hair straightener to it . lol


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

The jacket and saddle will not be as straight as the ears or legs, even if you looks at show Poodles its still quite curly. 

If you really want it straight use a hand dryer set on high heat (be careful though) and use a pin brush or greyhound comb. Also use some conditioning spray while drying.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info from everyone. I think its probably not going to get very straight. Your right Purple Poodle that the show coats in the jacket area are not all that straight. His head, ears and poms are fine. 

I know that some Poodle coats are more course then other's. He has a very thick, course coat. Ive been told that's the coat you want for showing. He's not a show dog and isn't nice enough to become one. I have been practicing grooming on him so when Im ready to show I have it all down. lol 

Thanks again for everyones info!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

PP is right about the jacket but I have some ppl dont blowdry right to the skin. As you are seperating the coat brushing upwards make sure the hair closest to the skin is also dry. If its not it does tend to get curlier. I use a hands free dryer. Just a couple of pics of when mine have been finished.

Elvis








Elvis didnt have his legs trimmed in this shot, once trimmed it tends to go straigher. No curls in the bottom shot of Mickey ones he was trimmed.
Mickey


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Sivaro...his legs look just like your dogs but I guess I need to work on my technique on the jacket. He doesn't look that blown out when Im done in the jacket area. I think Im going to talk my groomer in letting me watch her blow a Poodle out. I have the brush and I blow from the skin outwards. Something Im doing could obviously use some adjusting. Unless I need a product to relax the hair and get it to blow out better. 

I don't know.....lol


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

JENN SECRETO said:


> Thanks for the info from everyone. I think its probably not going to get very straight. Your right Purple Poodle that the show coats in the jacket area are not all that straight. His head, ears and poms are fine.
> 
> I know that some Poodle coats are more course then other's. He has a very thick, course coat. Ive been told that's the coat you want for showing. He's not a show dog and isn't nice enough to become one. I have been practicing grooming on him so when Im ready to show I have it all down. lol
> 
> Thanks again for everyones info!


Why do you say he is not show worthy? I'd like to see some stack photos if you wouldn't mind


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Eli is just a pretty pet. lol He is easty westy in the front, low tail set and dock, and doesn't have good reach or drive. I love his head, size and he's got nice rear angles. But movement and good tail set is very important for Poodles. I can't even stack his front straight because he is pinched at the elbo's. 

I want to get a agility title on him. He is very athletic and loves to preform for me. I think we would make a great team. Im not familiar with agility though. I have some of the equipment and we practice but confirmation has always been our thing. (my husband and I)

I will take some stacked photo's when I bath him up later this week. I always like to have stacked pics of all my dogs. (3/4 stack pics are my favorite's) lol

On the other hand Mikey is a nice Poodle. He moves like the wind and has a lot of nice things about him. I just need his head to pop and for him to get a little taller. His color probably won't be great for the AKC ring but I know I can Champ him UKC no problem. 

I don't mean to sound arogant (sp?) but UKC is so easy.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

What are "stacked pics"?


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Aww poor Eli  I know quite a few people who do agility and just love it, they say its as addicting as showing. Ooo, show some stacks for Mikey as well. I love his color, its a smige darker then Tuesday. Haha any color thats not black or white is bound to be dumped in AKC. I prefer the UKC and its a shame its not more known world wide as a great club. 

Stacking is when you "pose" the dog for examination, like this, this or this.The photos Sivaro posted of her dogs are also stacks.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Learn something new every day! Thanks for the reply and the pics. Gorgeous!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

There are good things about both that I like. UKC is very friendly, more of a laid back show. Usually always at parks or fair grounds and two shows in one day. However its a all day thing.

AKC is very professional, serious and you can get through a show in 30 minutes and still have a saturday for other things. However, with a Poodle I may want show's to last longer due to all the coat prep prior. 

UKC is definatly were Im going to start with Poodles. Im used to Amstaffs which require just about no grooming. Maybe some mink oil to shine the coat and some chalk for your dogs white. Thats it...there's your show dog. lol


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Haha going from a Staffie coat to a Poodle coat is a HUGE change!

The AKC is just way to political for me, to much emphasis on the handler and not the animal its self. I record every dog show thats on TV and its always the same handlers handling the top dogs.

The UKC is my kind of place, no professional handlers allowed and they promote the TOTAL dog.


----------



## Kela (Aug 12, 2008)

The UKC sounds a lot more appealing to me than the AKC =D I've heard bad stuff about poodles and the AKC and all the politics and drama that goes on.

I don't suppose you can get a UKC registration if you have an AKC one?


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

From the UKC website:

For a dog that is not already registered with UKC 
and whose parents are not both UKC registered, we offer *Single Registration*
.
The rules for Single Registration for this breed are as follows: 
1. Completed UKC Application for Single Registration
2. Copy of your dog’s registration certificate from an UKC acknowledged registry. 
.... *For this breed, we acknowledge the American Kennel Club*, the Canadian Kennel Club,
.... the Kennel Club (of Great Britain), any FCI affiliated registry, the American Field Society 
.... and North American Versatile Hunting Dog Association (NAVHDA)
3. Your dog's complete three generation pedigree (photocopy or handwritten pedigree accepted) 
4. Single Registration fee of $28.00


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Kela said:


> The UKC sounds a lot more appealing to me than the AKC =D I've heard bad stuff about poodles and the AKC and all the politics and drama that goes on.
> 
> I don't suppose you can get a UKC registration if you have an AKC one?


As a matter of fact you can! Clicky!


----------



## Kela (Aug 12, 2008)

Oh that's easy....thanks for the info!


----------

